

NodeConf comes to London - dscape
http://london.nodeconf.com

======
fantunes
"Tickets will go on sale June 20th at 10am!" Surely it's not 10am GMT. Anyone
knows the time zone of the referred 10am?

~~~
joelennon
They're already on sale, bought mine earlier so I'm guessing they meant GMT.
Would make sense given that the event is on in London.

~~~
mobiplayer
Hate to be that guy, but UK is in BST now which is GMT+1 :-)

------
joelennon
What time does it start and end? Trying to see if I can fly in and out on the
Saturday or if I'll need to stay over.

~~~
mtharrison
I agree, this would be very useful information to know.

------
swaagie
Good initiative, and good excuse to visit London :) +1

------
slavoingilizov
Sold out :(

~~~
CmonDev
You can always implement your own and start a conference as well:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reactor_pattern](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reactor_pattern)

